# Hi!



## heartshunters (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey everyone! I'm new, obviously lol. I've been riding horses for 4+ years. 

edited; I'm sorry I deleted some of my post, I'm not confortable sharing much information over the internet any longer, nothing to do with this BB.  But I still will come on here.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome! I'm Tay. =D

Gorgeous horse you have there. I love Apps. =D


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forums sweetie! What a lovely horse!! Appies are absolutely beautiful! Ive usually seen em as trail horses, rare is the occasion i see an App Sport Horse in my travels! (But then again, i do tend to lean a smidge on the western riding side!)

Hope to see more of ya around!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Your horse is cute!
Its nice to meet you.


----------



## heartshunters (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

He is still your horse, as far as I am concerned  Welcome!

By the way, it doesn't seem like the images you hosted at photo bucket are showing up. You can always use our "Upload picture" feature


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello! Nice to meet you! :lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to the best place on earth.....besides the barn.


----------

